# Bad Ass Computer Speakers



## Stoner (Oct 21, 2008)

Check these puppies out.  I'm thinking of ordering a pair.







They have some other cool ones.

Here's one from Ferrari.






The Voodoo Doll.






Music Cubed speakers.






Godlike speakers.


----------

